# Creaking coffin finished



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Well mostly finished anyway, I've got some handles on the way and I may drybrush some brown or gray into the color. But for the most part, it's complete.

Coffin :: Finished Coffin video by daboes - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid10.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid10.photobucket.com/albums/a148/daboes/Coffin/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@a148/daboes/Coffin/DSCN1607[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty nice job there MuP, nice sound effect.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great prop Mr Unpleasant. Thanks for sharing. I like the sounds.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very cool Mr U....those sound effects are perfect!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Love it that will definitly be on next years list


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That coffin is awesome, nice job!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Absolutely scary for the TOTs! GReat job!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Great job, love the audio. What kind type of guts runs the motion?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

That is awesome!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Love the sound!!!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I added a few finishing touches such as handles and I dry-brushed a contrasting color on the coffin. I also moved the lighting from the bottom of the coffin to the lid as they were to visible when it was open and this way lights the dead guys face better. All that being said, I think I'll check this off my list.

Here are some pics of the finished paint job and the guts as requested. The voice you hear in the audio is me...digitally enhanced of course 



















This is one powerhouse of a motor(I dont have the exact specs at the momont) but it had to be in order to lift that lid. The wheel that rides the cog is a nylon clothesline pulley. If I had it to do over I would have used my wife's nylon cutting board as a cog instead of plywood.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That thing is awesome.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for showing us your "guts!"


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic.
I love the paint.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW! that is very cool.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Man, that is awesome.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Very Nice Job! If you get the time, could you tell us what type of motor you're using in it (looks somewhat like a wiper motor, but appears to be 110VAC). At any rate, it turned out Great!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I'd be curious about the motor as well. I made a similar movement for my 
coffin using a Wiper motor and you can feel it straining with the heavy lid.

Great prop.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great coffin and effects


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

I agree with the group, great prop. Where did you get the sound?


----------

